# The crazy hair colors of my teen years



## Wildcherry (May 14, 2005)

Oh man I found some old pics of me from ages 17-20ish (these are about 8-10 years old now) and thought I would share the crazy hairstyles and colors I used to sport. ahhh the good old days lol














This one didnt scan well but yup that was my real hair lol






wow i used to have alot of freckles








can you believe this one? Im like goth drag queen.





Hope you guys got a kick out of these


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 14, 2005)

wow all those colours! THey look good on you too. And it seems like you did not age a day!!


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 14, 2005)

COOL!! I personally love the last one!!


----------



## Juneplum (May 14, 2005)

omg the last one is my FAVE! u look like a doll!!!!!!


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 14, 2005)

omg your still pretty in your teens! lol i personly love the colors!


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 14, 2005)

.


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 16, 2005)

Those are great!!

I wish I would've remembered to take pics of all my different haircolors. I always forget.


----------



## orodwen (May 19, 2005)

oh oh oh!  i love your looks!  if you can remember would you break down what you had used to colour your hair in each pic?  tia!


----------



## redvelvetdolly (May 21, 2005)

They are all so pretty. You look great with any style and all the different shades of red. I love the one with the yellow barette. It is such classic beauty picture.


----------



## ishtarchick (May 23, 2005)

LOOOOOVE the pink hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















!!!!


----------



## Jillith (May 25, 2005)

You have great bone structure.  As for hair, the pink is my favorite.


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jul 28, 2005)

i love the red in the first picture
it suits you very well


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 4, 2006)

that pink is really fun..


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 5, 2006)

awsome.... i like how u dont use traditonal colors in ur hair, makes it more intresting to look at.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 5, 2006)

Cool hair colors,the pink one reminded of the little girl on Lazytown, for those who have kids know what I'm talking about. They all match you though.


----------

